# Do you use Ear Plugs when you sleep?



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just wondering. I use them every night, live next to a main road so there's always traffic so helps to drown it out. And my dads snoring too. Lol.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I imagine the pressure against the pillow would push the earplug of whichever side I was lying on somewhat uncomfortably into my ear drum.

I did used to live next to a main road too but never found it a problem, got used to the noise after a few weeks and stopped noticing it, beside which there were hardly any cars at night anyway.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I only wear them when Im on holiday


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope - at home I live in the middle lo no where so it's quiet unless the sheep get going. I do suffer when I am in my college place and have been thinking of using them once or twice


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Occasionally I will...like when I have a noisy neighbor next door while I'm staying overnight out of town (I'm such a light sleeper). But they hurt my hears and I'm always worried I'll miss the alarm clock with them in, so I try to avoid it as much as possible....which is easier now that I no longer live in student housing. :roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, we have too many pet birds in the house.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My headphone, my iPod stays playing on calming music till I wake up.
It helps.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

No, but I should. I'm a ridiculously light sleeper. A fly could land on the foot of my bed and it would wake me up.

I wish that was an exaggeration.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No, I must listen to some type of background noise in order to fall asleep. How people manage to do so in complete silence is beyond me. I usually keep a fan running, or put the tv on with the volume slightly lowered.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yes I do. I can fall asleep more easily when I am certain nothing will wake me up by surprise.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

I have ear buds in most nights because I can't stand the quietness when I'm trying to fall asleep. I don't know what it is but I fall asleep almost instantly when I put music on. If I just lay there I will keep myself up thinking about things.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

They work for me at least, I have a thing with noise that bothers me.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't need them unless on an airplane or train.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I do use a sound machine though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I've never used them for sleeping. Don't need them as I can sleep through almost anything and I think I'd find the sensation of something in my ears too annoying to sleep. Though I wear plugs under muffs while shooting and don't even notice either since I'm concentrating on other stuff like a target.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried in the interest of helping my insomnia a little more but most of the time I pull them out in my sleep. Also they can contribute to ear infections if you are prone to such things.


----------



## kavinpope (Dec 14, 2010)

It was my habit to listen music while sleeping.I am sharing room with my friend,and he had a problem of snoring while sleeping,this will disturb me and i can't able to sleep.So i use to listen silent music while sleeping.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I use a fan.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No, I live out in the country so not a lot of traffic or noises at night. The only noises I really hear, are animals outside... coyotes were pretty bad there for awhile. I was afraid to be out too late.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.
I have a fan in the summer. In the winter, the heater and a space heater/fan make the noise .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. I live on a major road, my boyfriend snores like a foghorn, and the people who live above me like to start home reno projects at 3 a.m.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

No, though I live in a cul-de-sac, no traffic .


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No, but i did when i used to work away from home and had to share rooms with snoring douchebags.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

naw


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope .. when my birds get loud at 9am (just getting to bed) I just put my pillow over my face and the sound of the heater cover overs it.


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

I did when i was little, because my parents would always get drunk and fight.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> My headphone, my iPod stays playing on calming music till I wake up.
> It helps.


I listen to music too. Have done for a very long time. Sometimes headphones sometimes docked. Currently headphones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't but I might consider it if I lived next the train tracks or a busy freeway & it was always loud


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I do otherwise I'd get woken up constantly throughout the night. I live on a busy road in a studenty city where there are drunk, shouty people around at all hours of the morning. I've heard some very bizarre things since I've been here. 

My housemate likes to stay up later than me and although he tries to be quiet, whenever he walks around the flat it sounds like he's stamping, and when he shuts a door it sounds like he's slamming it. Also, I have evil house rabbits that make a lot of noise at night.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Couldn't live without 'em.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No I wouldn't be able to sleep in them I find them uncomfortable. 
I'm a super light sleeper. I can't sleep without my fan and air purifier(which is rather loud) on. Otherwise every little sound will wake me up. I don't even live in a noisy area. But floors creaking or dogs barking across the neighborhood will disturb my sleep.
I don't think I could sleep in complete silence either. The sound of a fan lulls me to sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I do can't seem to sleep without them.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

No - I'm too afraid I won't hear someone breaking in to kill me that I'd keep opening my eyes and wouldn't fall asleep.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

solasum said:


> No - I'm too afraid I won't hear someone breaking in to kill me that I'd keep opening my eyes and wouldn't fall asleep.


:teeth That's exactly why I won't use them. I am really paranoid and have an active imagination.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Try to get the "lite" version of earplugs, the regular ones might seem soft but more than 5 hours wearing them will leave your ear canal SORE.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kelsomania said:


> :teeth That's exactly why I won't use them. I am really paranoid and have an active imagination.


Same issue here, I get paranoid when I am oblivious to my surroundings.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ha ear plugs lol, my stereo is cranked up to rock all night. I actually can't sleep without music going now. Yeah I am that guy with the loud music that is keeping you up all night and making you have to wear ear plugs


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope.. I live next to a busy street as well and there are always loud trucks driving by, but the noise doesn't bother me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, when I sleep I'm a pretty sound sleeper. Good thing, because I live next to a busy street.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I did for a while and that was the best sleep ever, but then I got paranoid that I wouldn't wake up during an emergency.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't need them. My mum can vacuum under my bed, and I'll stay asleep.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's too quiet at night to need them.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

yes, only for testing my pa system.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, not for sleep. But I do use them for loud events.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, that would make me too paranoid. I wanna hear any "danger". I'm a light sleeper when i need to be, and deep other times. I usually wake up for reasons i want to wake up for, and sleep through pointless stuff. I swear my body even knows when i have decided to wake up. 9 out of 10 times i will wake up right before the alarm is suppose to wake me up. And it's not from routine. Strange.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I've never used them for sleep. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll miss my alarm! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

If neighbours vouch for anal.

I used to use them because of dads snoring.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes. The fear of not being able to wake up during an emergency is there, but I'll take restful sleep 99.9% of my days over a slightly increased risk of being murdered in my sleep. If there is a fire or gas leak, I would wake up from the smell.

If I have kids I'll probably forgo them for their safety's sake.


----------



## greenbananas (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, when someone is snoring. I can't stand to hear any snoring. I get the urge to do bodily harm to someone whose snoring keeps me awake.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope, i use a ceiling fan. helps me sleep better. Plus I tried ear buds once but it didn"t work out well.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hell no i would be out of a job as i would sleep pass my alarm


uziq said:


> Yes. The fear of not being able to wake up during an emergency is there, but I'll take restful sleep 99.9% of my days over a slightly increased risk of being murdered in my sleep. If there is a fire or gas leak, I would wake up from the smell.
> 
> If I have kids I'll probably forgo them for their safety's sake.


If there a fire you will not wake up as your smell is no longer working that why we have smoke alarms


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

mike91 said:


> Hell no i would be out of a job as i would sleep pass my alarm
> 
> If there a fire you will not wake up as your smell is no longer working that why we have smoke alarms


True. You're right, I stand corrected.

That said, fire alarms are pretty damn loud, I think I would still wake up from one as I still wake up to my name being called or any other moderate volume with ear plugs in.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I have tried to use them but they don't block out much noise. Anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope, not anymore. I used to.


----------



## Merptastic (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't sleep without ear plugs...being a super ultra light sleeper, they have become a necessity


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My white noise generator works a lot better than ear plugs would.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope. Can't sleep with those things.
My boyfriend and my cat both have a steady slow pace of snoring that's actually kind of comforting. And it if rains I'll be sleeping in no time.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. My room is usually quiet enough so I never have much reason to ^^


----------

